# Steelhead in the Looking Glass River, Why Not?



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

I know this might violate a rule about naming streams, but read on as this is more of a question about the river than it is about actual fishing.
Several years back the DNR used to plant steelhead in this river, but for some reason they never really came back, anyone know why? It looks like it would be a fairly decent river, lots of holes, halfway decent current, fairly clear water, not much gravel though, could that be the reason?


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Looking Glass is more of a slow running ditch. The land it drains does not drop much, so it does not have much current, unless there has been a heavy rain. I believe it also gets pretty warm, although it is well shaded for much of its length. It does hold Carp, and it used to get some Salmon, many years ago. I think those were Coho, and those days are probably over.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't know about the Looking Glass but there is another creek/oversized drainage ditch in the area that used to get a really good run of steelhead and even salmon. The water levels have been a little low the last few years but a few still make it up there. And this creek makes the Looking Glass look like a trout stream. You should have seen how surprised my brother and I were when we went smallie fishing with our Zebco combos and tied into 1 steelhead after another. We lost every spinner and spoon we made in Cub Scouts. Not much of a drag on those Zebco's!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Wonders why mods make sure to let people know you can't talk about certain creeks and rivers that are not on the list of approved rivers and creeks, but allow others to be posted about and not even make a peep. :lol: 
I am guessing it depends on if they fish it. lol

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189700
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189504
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=188426


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

cireofmi said:


> Wonders why mods make sure to let people know you can't talk about certain creeks and rivers that are not on the list of approved rivers and creeks, but allow others to be posted about and not even make a peep. :lol:
> I am guessing it depends on if they fish it. lol
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189700
> ...


Because this thread is about not fishing for not-existing fish?


----------

